# Kool Pup Dryer on sale



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

I know the Kool Pup dryer is a popular (pricey) discussion item here. In the year I spent researching/watching them before I purchased, I never seen them discounted. I got an email today from Cherrybrook saying they are now on sale (looks like 20% off) if anyone is interested or saving for one.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wow...that is awesome

These dryers are awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have one, but i might need another color...Why?...I'll figure the reason out after I get one on sale...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> wow...that is awesome
> 
> These dryers are awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have one, but i might need another color...Why?...I'll figure the reason out after I get one on sale...



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

LOL, Hedy.....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseObsessed said:


> wow...that is awesome
> 
> These dryers are awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have one, but i might need another color...Why?...I'll figure the reason out after I get one on sale...


 Don't forget to get a matching fusion or wooden pin brush to match! Love that they are all color coordinated. And gorgeous colors. Mine is the hot pink. But if I were to get another it would be the lime green!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got really excited and went to Cherrybrook to have my cherry broke! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have purchased all other grooming accessories this year, so next year!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Chris Christensen is asking the same price : 220$ for the Kool Pup dryer

Are they really QUIET ? What about the air flow, isn't it too much for a small dog ?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Chris Christensen is asking the same price : 220$ for the Kool Pup dryer
> 
> Are they really QUIET ? What about the air flow, isn't it too much for a small dog ?


You can adjust the air flow:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried to order one through the Chris Christensen website and get this message : "This item is no longer in the store catalog". Maybe they are discontinued ?? Strange thing is that I just got their catalog last week and they are still in it. Will call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry guys I have another question. At the Havanese Forum they say that you cannot warm the air up and it's kind of cold. What do you can say about this ?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Don't forget to get a matching fusion or wooden pin brush to match! Love that they are all color coordinated. And gorgeous colors. Mine is the hot pink. But if I were to get another it would be the lime green!!


Ahhh great minds think alike! LIME GREEN!! but my aging forgetfulness...i forgot about the matching Fusion brush

I also already own the PINK...but wouldn't LIME Green be a pretty addition



MalteseJane said:


> Sorry guys I have another question. At the Havanese Forum they say that you cannot warm the air up and it's kind of cold. What do you can say about this ?


I also noticed that CC site listed it at the same price, BUT listed it as out of stock. Please share what they say as I wonder if they plan on releasing a newer model.??

As for heat -- if you turn it on it warms up to a perfect temperature after a few minutes. In the winter though, the air is quite a bit cooler (apparently it pulls the current air and just pushes it through -- or something...)

Anyhow -- what I do in the winter when the air temp is cooler -- I place a hair dryer on warm to blow into the CC dryer -- I know it is a weird setup, but the CC dryer is SOOOO AMAZING that it works great this way in the winter. I have no idea if I am making any sense... Anyhow -- i hate when my pups are chilled so that easily remedies the temp issue.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

NOooooooo Stacy...this darn thread has me wanting one again and now I've just spent the last hour looking at more grooming supplies. First I thought "I really need a buttercomb", then I thought "I really need something to control the top-knot fly-aways, then on to "leave in conditioners", YIKES, what have you done?!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

Its in my basket, but I haven't click "buy" yet!!! :sweatdrop:


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, I ordered it today in hot pink from Cherrybrook, it was $220 plus $18 for shipping. After, I found it on Dog Show Grooming Supplies for $220 plus $10 shipping, but right now they also offer a $10 off deal, so I spent $238 and it would have been $220 on the other site. Not a huge difference. I have never ordered from the second site so I can't vouch for how good it is or not.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I blew dried Cody yesterday,his coat is long and took me two hours. Always takes two hours! Does this dryer speed that up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> I blew dried Cody yesterday,his coat is long and took me two hours. Always takes two hours! Does this dryer speed that up?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi there...my dogs have long legs, but short in the bodice, but my Dolce has incredibly dense coat --- the Kool pup is incredibly helpful and quick. I can dry 4 dogs in less then an hour (long legs, longish ears). Takes getting used to using, to find the most effective way to dry them, but you'll LOVE IT and so will Cody!


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Does this dryer work for malts in long coat? Do you use the arm attachment?


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

You can use it on a malt in long coat. You have to keep the nozzle further away from the dog so that the hair doesn't fold back on itself causing wind tangles. If you want hands free to use a brush while you dry you would need the arm.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Don't forget to get a matching fusion or wooden pin brush to match! Love that they are all color coordinated. And gorgeous colors. Mine is the hot pink. But if I were to get another it would be the lime green!!


Pam, do you use the arm holder with it? I am getting the lime green... :aktion033: My table is already pink, Bimmer will be happy it's not pink!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Uh oh... What if they are discontinuing it and coming out with something better??? We could ALL be in trouble because I'm sure we'll "need" whatever it is. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

stapod said:


> Uh oh... What if they are discontinuing it and coming out with something better??? We could ALL be in trouble because I'm sure we'll "need" whatever it is. LOL


There is already a new one out. The D-Flite Edition. But even this Kool Pup comes up with : *This item is no longer in the store catalog, please use your back button to select another. 
*The only one you can buy is the bigger one at 300$. For me it's not only the price, it's also the size of the dryer, 6" seemed to be just right.
This is from the Chris Christensen website. At Amazon I got "this item is not available".
What I like about the bigger one, is that it is wall mountable. But 9" is huge for me.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm just a click away...between lime green, hot pink, or purple. Purple goes better with the quilt on the bed, but I love the pink & green aaaaand I already have pink and green wood pin brushes! What to do.....


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Ok, I'm just a click away...between lime green, hot pink, or purple. Purple goes better with the quilt on the bed, but I love the pink & green aaaaand I already have pink and green wood pin brushes! What to do.....


LOL! I have the pink table .. so I did the lime green.. and then I got the lime green brush to match.. but I can't do all pink cause of Bimmer Steamer


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I pulled the trigger. It's a great deal! I got the coral one and the hold-a-hose arm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> There is already a new one out. The D-Flite Edition. But even this Kool Pup comes up with : *This item is no longer in the store catalog, please use your back button to select another.
> *The only one you can buy is the bigger one at 300$. For me it's not only the price, it's also the size of the dryer, 6" seemed to be just right.
> This is from the Chris Christensen website. At Amazon I got "this item is not available".
> What I like about the bigger one, is that it is wall mountable. But 9" is huge for me.



The D-Flite is not for use in the US, per the CC website. The voltage is different. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Ok, I'm just a click away...between lime green, hot pink, or purple. Purple goes better with the quilt on the bed, but I love the pink & green aaaaand I already have pink and green wood pin brushes! What to do.....



Lydia, any color will do! Click now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

ENABLER!!! I'm going crazy, I really want the pink or green, but the purple goes so nicely with the quilt :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:



hoaloha said:


> Lydia, any color will do! Click now
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> ENABLER!!! I'm going crazy, I really want the pink or green, but the purple goes so nicely with the quilt :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


I vote pink or green and change the quilt as seasons change!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

stapod said:


> Uh oh... What if they are discontinuing it and coming out with something better??? We could ALL be in trouble because I'm sure we'll "need" whatever it is. LOL


NEED === You are CORRECT! I might add ABSOLUTELY NEED!!:chili: I am hoping for Bright ORANGE or Baby Blue or Tiffany Blue as new colors!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> I pulled the trigger. It's a great deal! I got the coral one and the hold-a-hose arm.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got the arm too!!! So my grooming station is hot pink and lime green! I have everything I need but the talent to do it....


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I'm going for it...I gotta go with the purple, just realized two of my quilts for that room have purple in them. I'm at showdogstore.com to save the extra few $$, thanks Brynn!

My husband says I need to quit talking to you people, lol! Now he's calling me the "crazy dog lady" and says I should dye my hair blue...hmmmmm, what shade should I go?! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I got the arm too!!! So my grooming station is hot pink and lime green! I have everything I need but the talent to do it....



Yeah! Gotta go hands-free with the arm from what I've been told . LoL- I know you have the talent  I'll admit that I'm excited for this dryer. I've been on the fence due to the price and now, no more excuse!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Marisa - Oh, no worries I went whole hog...yep, got the arm too, AND a buttercomb with some ice on ice conditioning spray, you guys are killing me! 

My husband just told me my dogs are no longer a hobby, they've become an obsession!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Thanks Marisa - Oh, no worries I went whole hog...yep, got the arm too, AND a buttercomb with some ice on ice conditioning spray, you guys are killing me!
> 
> My husband just told me my dogs are no longer a hobby, they've become an obsession!!!


That's the way to do it! I like the purple color too- my grooming table is purple but thought I'd switch it up with the coral. I'm going to tell my husband tonight that I bought some shampoo... and threw in the dryer and arm :innocent: thankfully, he's quite understanding of the obsession :thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE the :innocent: part...you're adorable!



hoaloha said:


> That's the way to do it! I like the purple color too- my grooming table is purple but thought I'd switch it up with the coral. I'm going to tell my husband tonight that I bought some shampoo... and threw in the dryer and arm :innocent: thankfully, he's quite understanding of the obsession :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

All of us sharing the joys of shopping is totally make it a good start to a HOT weekend here in So CA. i LOVE being in community with shopping obsessed sista's! 😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hedy, we ARE obsessed...Maltese obsessed! Yes, it was fun


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Well, I'm going for it...I gotta go with the purple, just realized two of my quilts for that room have purple in them. I'm at showdogstore.com to save the extra few $$, thanks Brynn!
> 
> My husband says I need to quit talking to you people, lol! Now he's calling me the "crazy dog lady" and says I should dye my hair blue...hmmmmm, what shade should I go?! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::


Hair color --- Purple to match the quilts and the Kool Pup:w00t::smrofl::biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> The D-Flite is not for use in the US, per the CC website. The voltage is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes it is. Check again : Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years

The DF200P is for use in the US. The DF240P is for use overseas.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Yes it is. Check again : Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years
> 
> The DF200P is for use in the US. The DF240P is for use overseas.



Oops! You're right, Janine- I glanced too quickly. 
http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-dryers.aspx

It looks like the d flite is the same except the metal appearance vs colors of the original. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Well with all the mommies here that have "clicked" their way closer to a Kool Pup....and now to have to stalk the UPS trucks in da neighborhood...

I thought for fun I'd post pics of my 4 year old Koolpup in action. It took me less then 10 minutes to dry Dolce today and that included popping pics. I love how straight and fluffy her hair dries. 

View attachment 193417

View attachment 193425


Here's a full picture of the grooming arm in the left front corner. The cord is really long and runs from the Koolpup under the table to the back corner and back around and up to the arm.

View attachment 193433

View attachment 193449


I'd be fun for everyone else to show pics of their Koolpup set up! This thread 'twas quite fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't wait! It usually takes me 30-40 minutes. I'll pop back and post a pic when it arrives


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just read this thread before bathing my little ones. First of all the bath tethers worked pretty good altho Annie still thrashed around as much as they would allow. Majic became very stoic but you could definitely see both were glad when the ordeal was over. My Tzus actually accepted them better but remember this is only the first time! I have a bright yellow Kool Pup dryer. I got it last summer at a show. One of the CC distributors (among other products) always comes to that show so I got him to bring the Kool Pup and the regular size one so I could see which would be best. The Kool Pup was. He also gave me a big yellow canvas carry bag for it for free (he said I had bought lots of things from him so it was a thank you…..ain't that the truth!!). To continue my story…..I have that dryer, a stand dryer which has been my old standby for years for the little ones and a big Metro Force one that has two speeds which is something like the Kool Pup but would blow my little ones off the table! I use it for my Golden. It definitely blows cold (or possibly room temp air) but the Kool Pup does warm up a bit after awhile. It has infinite speeds so you can blow whatever speed of air you wish. I use it on a higher speed for my Tzus than my malts. I also do finishing drying with my stand dryer. I have an arm for the Kool Pup but I don't use it. My dogs stay fairly well while I'm drying them and I can direct the air wherever I want quickly if my own hand is moving it. I also have a good grooming arm that will move around from the end to the side in a groove but I never seem to use it either?! One thing I do have is a hydraulic table and I absolutely love it. That was my Xmas gift a few years ago. If you shoppers want to get something this year you should go for this!! Anyway, I took pics of Majic and Annie to show my grooming setup and the Kool Pup dryer (yellow box) and the stand dryer, that thing with the long arm sticking out. It has different speeds too and blows warm air. Then a pic of each when all finished and dressed again!! Without further ado here are the pics:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got the ups tracking... They shipped I am getting Friday?? Must be on the slow boat from China!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nothing on mine yet...waiting....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

doggyluver5 said:


> I just read this thread before bathing my little ones. First of all the bath tethers worked pretty good altho Annie still thrashed around as much as they would allow. Majic became very stoic but you could definitely see both were glad when the ordeal was over. My Tzus actually accepted them better but remember this is only the first time! I have a bright yellow Kool Pup dryer. I got it last summer at a show. One of the CC distributors (among other products) always comes to that show so I got him to bring the Kool Pup and the regular size one so I could see which would be best. The Kool Pup was. He also gave me a big yellow canvas carry bag for it for free (he said I had bought lots of things from him so it was a thank you…..ain't that the truth!!). To continue my story…..I have that dryer, a stand dryer which has been my old standby for years for the little ones and a big Metro Force one that has two speeds which is something like the Kool Pup but would blow my little ones off the table! I use it for my Golden. It definitely blows cold (or possibly room temp air) but the Kool Pup does warm up a bit after awhile. It has infinite speeds so you can blow whatever speed of air you wish. I use it on a higher speed for my Tzus than my malts. I also do finishing drying with my stand dryer. I have an arm for the Kool Pup but I don't use it. My dogs stay fairly well while I'm drying them and I can direct the air wherever I want quickly if my own hand is moving it. I also have a good grooming arm that will move around from the end to the side in a groove but I never seem to use it either?! One thing I do have is a hydraulic table and I absolutely love it. That was my Xmas gift a few years ago. If you shoppers want to get something this year you should go for this!! Anyway, I took pics of Majic and Annie to show my grooming setup and the Kool Pup dryer (yellow box) and the stand dryer, that thing with the long arm sticking out. It has different speeds too and blows warm air. Then a pic of each when all finished and dressed again!! Without further ado here are the pics:
> 
> Joyce, I really would like to buy the Kool Pup Dryer but am concerned about the heat. I am afraid the air coming out is too cold. We have the air conditioning on and my house is set to 76°. Maybe I am overly concerned. The dryers I am using now are getting too hot, but going from too hot to no heat at all, I don't know.
> 
> I just called Chris Christensen because of the message I receive when trying to buy (This item is no longer in the store catalog). They said they were out of stock but if I check back in a few hours the product will be back again. Lol, I asked the girl about the heat and she does not know more about it than I do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The heat is a little cool, but soon warms up. I like that I don't have to worry abou it getting too hot like the hand held dryer. The purple that I have is like a grape color.







It did take me awhile to get used to it. I was getting tangles, but realized that I had it positioned too close . With it farther away the air is distributed better and no tangles. The dogs actually got used to it better than me.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> I just read this thread before bathing my little ones. First of all the bath tethers worked pretty good altho Annie still thrashed around as much as they would allow. Majic became very stoic but you could definitely see both were glad when the ordeal was over. My Tzus actually accepted them better but remember this is only the first time! I have a bright yellow Kool Pup dryer. I got it last summer at a show. One of the CC distributors (among other products) always comes to that show so I got him to bring the Kool Pup and the regular size one so I could see which would be best. The Kool Pup was. He also gave me a big yellow canvas carry bag for it for free (he said I had bought lots of things from him so it was a thank you…..ain't that the truth!!). To continue my story…..I have that dryer, a stand dryer which has been my old standby for years for the little ones and a big Metro Force one that has two speeds which is something like the Kool Pup but would blow my little ones off the table! I use it for my Golden. It definitely blows cold (or possibly room temp air) but the Kool Pup does warm up a bit after awhile. It has infinite speeds so you can blow whatever speed of air you wish. I use it on a higher speed for my Tzus than my malts. I also do finishing drying with my stand dryer. I have an arm for the Kool Pup but I don't use it. My dogs stay fairly well while I'm drying them and I can direct the air wherever I want quickly if my own hand is moving it. I also have a good grooming arm that will move around from the end to the side in a groove but I never seem to use it either?! One thing I do have is a hydraulic table and I absolutely love it. That was my Xmas gift a few years ago. If you shoppers want to get something this year you should go for this!! Anyway, I took pics of Majic and Annie to show my grooming setup and the Kool Pup dryer (yellow box) and the stand dryer, that thing with the long arm sticking out. It has different speeds too and blows warm air. Then a pic of each when all finished and dressed again!! Without further ado here are the pics:


LOVE your sweet dogs nicely posing for the pictures! :w00t: :wub: 



MalteseJane said:


> doggyluver5 said:
> 
> 
> > Joyce, I really would like to buy the Kool Pup Dryer but am concerned about the heat. I am afraid the air coming out is too cold. We have the air conditioning on and my house is set to 76°. Maybe I am overly concerned. The dryers I am using now are getting too hot, but going from too hot to no heat at all, I don't know.
> ...


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I figured out why my husband was so easy to convince that I needed this dryer! After I ordered it (It will be here on Thursday) he said it will be handy to dry his motorcycles! I said I thought he would look cute out in the driveway drying his motorcycles with a hot pink dryer! LOL Of course he doesn't care.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> The heat is a little cool, but soon warms up. I like that I don't have to worry abou it getting too hot like the hand held dryer. The purple that I have is like a grape color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Deborah---we have exact same "set up". Down to carpet color. :HistericalSmiley: except my back room is not as pretty as yours. I still use the hand held blower brush Aastha showed me. I need little warmth sometimes when Penny shivers.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Janine, I do the same as Hedy if it is too cold. I position the stand dryer so it will blow warm air and the Kool Pup is pointed at the fluffs. That way the Kool Pup is drawing in warm air. I don't know if you have a stand dryer too Hedy or perhaps you use a groomer's arm to hold a human dryer which would be another solution. A groomer's arm with a human dryer is sometimes the only way people dry their dogs so they can have two hands free.

Deborah I know what you mean about figuring out how to use it. If you just point it at the fluff you will have mega tangles. After bathing I liberally spray something like CC Precious Drops all over my babies and then use a comb to comb thru to make sure no tangles or mats as I'm sure the mats would be really hard to get out if you made a snarl of the hair while blowing. I turn the dial of the dryer to about the 4 or 5 o'clock position as that seems to be the highest I can safely go and then blow the hair down so that is straightening it too and not tangling it. Stop every so often and brush thru it to make sure there are no tangles. For the face I turn it to about the 2 o'clock position on the dial as I find they are very tolerant of the air blown in their faces as long as it isn't too big a blast. For my Tzus I can turn it up a bit more as they are 3x the size of my little guys and are more tolerant while being dried. Sometimes if it is really cold out in the winter I will finish drying up the fluffs with the stand dryer just to make sure they aren't chilled.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice and it will should arrive tomorrow! I'll have to wait til the stitches come out before I can try it out though...Saturday is the day. Double header Gymkhana with the granddaughter (this weekend (sure hope the wind dies down) and then she'll definitely need that bath and blow dry


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I got my coral colored Kool pup with arm and tried it last night! Boy, that force is STRONG! I thought the dogs were going to blow off the table.(will have to use less force next time  ). It took the dogs and me some getting used to the cooler air but I did like using my handheld brush-dryer (Panasonic one) at the same time to give more warmth and speed up the drying even more. I'll have to play with it more next bathtime but it really does cut down drying time even from my first try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I got my coral colored Kool pup with arm and tried it last night! Boy, that force is STRONG! I thought the dogs were going to blow off the table.(will have to use less force next time  ). It took the dogs and me some getting used to the cooler air but I did like using my handheld brush-dryer (Panasonic one) at the same time to give more warmth and speed up the drying even more. I'll have to play with it more next bathtime but it really does cut down drying time even from my first try.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Marisa--that's exactly what I do too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: use both some. I am pretty sure in summer its going to be warmer air from KP. I won't need brush much then. couldn't be without your hand held heated BRUSH now. I like it bec its not a round brush. Its one sided so doesn't catch on coat like round would. and so gentle heat. Will speed things up. Thanks Aastha and Marisa for sharing it here. :chili:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> I got my coral colored Kool pup with arm and tried it last night! Boy, that force is STRONG! I thought the dogs were going to blow off the table.(will have to use less force next time  ). It took the dogs and me some getting used to the cooler air but I did like using my handheld brush-dryer (Panasonic one) at the same time to give more warmth and speed up the drying even more. I'll have to play with it more next bathtime but it really does cut down drying time even from my first try.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope I am going to like this dryer  McC is not fond of the drying part to begin with-- Mine doesn't arrive until Friday.. (East Coast took longer from AZ) and I will be away with pups to my daughter's for the weekend so it will be early next week project. I hope the heck I get it set up right. :blink: I wonder if you can send back if you don't like?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Chardy said:


> I hope I am going to like this dryer  McC is not fond of the drying part to begin with-- Mine doesn't arrive until Friday.. (East Coast took longer from AZ) and I will be away with pups to my daughter's for the weekend so it will be early next week project. I hope the heck I get it set up right. :blink: I wonder if you can send back if you don't like?


I guess I will wait til YOU try it too and see what you think about. If I buy that dryer, I don't want to use my other noisy one. I can manage the heat of the one I have by keeping it farther away from Charlie but the noise is annoying. So if I have to use both to get warm air to the Kool Pup I will still have that deafening noise.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine just arrived! I turned it on, and wow, that's a LOT of air flow...which nozzle do you guys use the most, the round or the flat one?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Mine just arrived! I turned it on, and wow, that's a LOT of air flow...which nozzle do you guys use the most, the round or the flat one?


Yeah!!:chili: I fail at using any of the nozzles. So I just use it without any attachments -- Hope Georgie enjoys her spa treatment after being good for a week after surgery!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmmm, I'll have to play with it then. She gets her stitches out on Monday, after a long weekend of being out at the horses...she will definitely need a bath after all that!!!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Yeah!!:chili: I fail at using any of the nozzles. So I just use it without any attachments -- Hope Georgie enjoys her spa treatment after being good for a week after surgery!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Mine just arrived! I turned it on, and wow, that's a LOT of air flow...which nozzle do you guys use the most, the round or the flat one?


I use the flat one or none. The pointed one is a little too direct/harsh even on a low airflow setting. My girls don't seem to like it and it makes tangles (could be that I'm using it wrong though).


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I got my dryer over the weekend. I have it all set up and if it doesn't work out we can always blow leaves with it in the fall... :HistericalSmiley: It is really powerful on high... and we will give it a test drive on Wednesday :blink: Are all professional dryers this powerful? 

I also got the CC small wooden pin brush to match... love the brush size on my little ones... and it is very gentle on the coat. my new favorite brush!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's funny :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I dried Bayleigh the other day, starting on low and working up, but I'm not even half way there. I had the flat attachment on and it hummed & scared her when my brush hand got under it. Once I moved it back it was great! It did dry her nice and straight  

I'm doing Georgie today, she just got her stitches out :aktion033:



Chardy said:


> I got my dryer over the weekend. I have it all set up and if it doesn't work out we can always blow leaves with it in the fall... :HistericalSmiley: It is really powerful on high... and we will give it a test drive on Wednesday :blink: Are all professional dryers this powerful?
> 
> I also got the CC small wooden pin brush to match... love the brush size on my little ones... and it is very gentle on the coat. my new favorite brush!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I never use this dryer on full power. I don't need to, it dries very quickly at half speed. I like the round attachment for feet and legs and up under the arms. But sometimes it use it with no attachments at all.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I used mine today for the first time on my toy poodle. It was like my poodle exploded! LOL She went from a tiny dog to a huge puff of hair! Boy is she fluffy!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I used mine today for the first time on my toy poodle. It was like my poodle exploded! LOL She went from a tiny dog to a huge puff of hair! Boy is she fluffy!



so you DH isn't going to be using the HOT PINK dryer in the garage?

How do you like the dryer on your cute poodle? Pictures???


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

yes he has no problem with a hot pink dryer! He is a big guy, he drives my daughters car with hot pink and black tiger striped car seats! lol

Trying to upload a pic of fluffy Misha


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> View attachment 195385
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Misha is SOOOO cute! Just love her! I have been wondering how this dryer would do on poodle hair (for Bailey) so thanks for sharing


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I never use this dryer on full power. I don't need to, it dries very quickly at half speed. I like the round attachment for feet and legs and up under the arms. But sometimes it use it with no attachments at all.


Thanks for the tip! McC had her bath this am and I only did half power. Really works nicely and fast. I really liked the dryer and I did not think it was too cold at all. This is the only professional dryer I have ever tried. 

McC is not a fan of any dryer period and she holds still perfectly for only her left side. Don't ask me why she fights the other side, even if I turn the table around or move her she only wants one side to be done :blink: Someone mentioned to me that there is something you can put over their head while you dry them and that helps with it? Here is a pic of her after.... Bimmer is next to get done, maybe this afternoon


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY GOSH Misha is GORGEOUS! I used mine for the first time last night and totally loved it too! I took the nozzles off entirely and was able to use it full blast with no problem at all, presto, dry in no time and so much straighter than with the regular dryer. 

I'm going to try the narrow attachment on Georgie, but there seems to be a learning curve there.



N2Mischief said:


> View attachment 195385
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Stacy -- I didn't put your name in there, but I put a shout out to our friends here on SM regarding this thread and the SALE SALE on Kool Pup alert.

This is a blog post that has been a while in the making...it has lots of pics of the Kool pup vs another dryer. I also posted a video in the blog showing how I use it.

BUT Seriously --- this video may be useful to a new dog owner, but it is dreadfully hard to blow dry and video tape and talk when it's just Me, Myself and I against the camera, Kool Pup hose, the brush and the patient FLUFF I am drying. 

Next video shoot will have to be at one ya'll experts at using the Kool Pup and I can just happily do the camera work. :w00t: Note: the blog is more for targeting newer dog owners or new to home groomers.

Here is the Kool Pup review (thanks again Stacy re the discount alert)
The Youtube video is embedded in the blog.
Maltese Obsession: I'm a KOOOOOOOOL PUP!

Hope this info and pics are useful to someone out there! :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> View attachment 195385
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Brynn --- i am smiling! Misha looks FAB!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Gosh thanks for the compliments! Misha is a beautiful girl I just love poodles and maltese! I guess I have a thing for little white fluffs! lol


----------

